# Camshaft out of timing.



## DaveTex1976 (Dec 13, 2021)

2017 Cruze premier hatchback, 2nd gen 1.4 turbo. Does anyone know if there are timing tools out there for this engine? I have only been able to find timing tools for the 1st generation 1.4 engine. Any help is appreciated.


----------

